# Rockys ped



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I finally got Rockys 6th generation ped back and got it online. I was wondering if anyone here could give me some info on the top half, the bottom half Im familiar with, he even has some of the same dogs thats in my females ped(Falins, Turpins blu trouble ), but I was curious about some of the dogs on top. Some lines I have heard of like Hughzees and Chaos, which I believe I heard was Hughzees? On the ped I got, it goes back to the 6th gen and The Notorious JUan Gotty is there and bred down to a RE dog or 2 from that to the Hughzees, etc. I was just wondering how much of him was considered bully? I know its harder lookin at the peds from peds-online, but thanks for any info yall may have. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [384954] :: CRUZ' BEBE
Also I noticed if I trace back from the 4th gen on the top from Lowerys pretty boy 2Xw it goes back into the MINTERS MISS SHEBA which is also back in the bottom half of the ped where Falins dogs come off of, which eventually runs into Watchdog. I have heard Watchdog/Chaos/Hughzees is the same? Kinda like TNT/turpin/Falin? So if Hughzees is Chaos and Chaos is Watchdog then it should be a certain % How do you figure out the percentage of what your dog is so to speak? I know about the ped stat feature, but would you just add that % up? lol Falis 12.5% x 3 + 6.25 + 6.25 would = 50% Falins blood, but thats not right is it? BC its a 50/50 mix of parents. Help please lol

And Ive always wondered what the 2xw is. Is that weight, or in the []


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I just gotta compliment on such a good looking bulldog wow


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I like to think so too, thanks.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Really No one?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The 2xw/3xw refers to [] wins.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Aus. I knew that just wasnt sure that day for some reason lol..


Well from what I have dug up on Chaos, Hughzees and Winegarners they are pretty much Watchdog lines. Which their is 2 types of, right? The old school game dog and newer bully types. 

Was just hoping someone would chime in and give me solid insight on these dogs, but I am finding out a little right now. Now I would just like to figure out a percentage of bloodline and APBT to bully percentage of him


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

SuthernStyles said:


> Thanks Aus. I knew that just wasnt sure that day for some reason lol..
> 
> Well from what I have dug up on Chaos, Hughzees and Winegarners they are pretty much Watchdog lines. Which their is 2 types of, right? The old school game dog and newer bully types.
> 
> Was just hoping someone would chime in and give me solid insight on these dogs, but I am finding out a little right now. Now I would just like to figure out a percentage of bloodline and APBT to bully percentage of him


im in the same boat as you and our dogs share some of the same lines. i am also finding it difficult to make out bloodline percentages on the dams side of my pup. i almost feel like its bloodline nazi ism with all the razors edge and gotti in everybodys ped now lol. good luck:woof:


----------

